# Testosterone Enanthate Norma Hellas 250mg/1ml



## kixx (May 15, 2011)

I just got myself a norma hellas 250mg ampul,
i really am not sure if its fake or not.. i already saw Serr's thread about the same product.
The ampul seems to look different there (mine's got 3 rings on it, his only 1)

any suggestions?

note; when i hold the sticker under a UV lamp, i only see a X, no norma hellas logo or something. just an X

pics @ attachment


----------



## faon (May 15, 2011)

3 rings? Can you scratch off the white ring?


----------



## faon (May 15, 2011)

haha i just got on my computer and looked at your "3 rings" the 2 rings that are in the neck up top is actually test, just lay it side ways and straighten it up slowley


----------



## ovr40 (May 15, 2011)

i'm really interested in how this turns out, i am only on my 2nd cycle of epi right now,but if something was wrong there is atrail to be followed and someone held accountable.Will you "hope" it's good and shoot it to find out it's bad, what's the worst that can happen right?death?there's something afterwards anyway right?am i reaching you? just how did you get to this point of being so doubtfull? is it an underground thing youre willing to gamble on, or something from a company that your just skeptical about,just curious, and yes, i am ignorant about what you can get from a company that is legal and what is not.I just find it fascinating some of the risks people are willing to take





kixx said:


> I just got myself a norma hellas 250mg ampul,
> i really am not sure if its fake or not.. i already saw Serr's thread about the same product.
> The ampul seems to look different there (mine's got 3 rings on it, his only 1)
> 
> ...


----------



## kixx (May 15, 2011)

faon said:


> 3 rings? Can you scratch off the white ring?



the ampull is at a friend of mine, i asked him to try scratching the thing off... so ill get a reply on that later on tonight. but it shouldnt be easy to scratch it off right ?


----------



## kixx (May 15, 2011)

faon said:


> haha i just got on my computer and looked at your "3 rings" the 2 rings that are in the neck up top is actually test, just lay it side ways and straighten it up slowley



damn i need glasses.. i think  lol


----------



## faon (May 15, 2011)

no it shouldnt, typically if youve got a fake vial itll come right off


----------



## M4A3 (May 15, 2011)

I think yours might be fake. I can't quite tell because of the angle of your photo. But it looks like the bottom of your vile is convex.

See here: Rbbgear - Anabolic Steroids Blog

Scroll down the page to see a comparison of real vs fake Normas.

The bottom of the vial should be flat, not convex.


----------



## kixx (May 15, 2011)

faon said:


> no it shouldnt, typically if youve got a fake vial itll come right off


 

they seem to be ok



M4A3 said:


> I think yours might be fake. I can't quite tell because of the angle of your photo. But it looks like the bottom of your vile is convex.
> 
> See here: Rbbgear - Anabolic Steroids Blog
> 
> ...


 
im not sure.. its very hard to tell which ones are fake on that page.


----------



## ROID (May 15, 2011)

damn, having to guess if you have testosterone.


----------

